# Free Video Training Programs Available



## ralphmroz (Apr 22, 2004)

New Close Quarters Shooting Video Program Available-Free!

A new Police Officers Safety Association (POSA) video training program-Basic Close Quarters Shooting for Law Enforcement-is now available free of charge online.

The 94 minute program is available for viewing or download by law enforcement officers at POSA's website, www.posai.org. The program covers the essentials of close quarters shooting techniques-the techniques police officers are most likely to have to use. Covered are fundamental close shooting techniques, target-focused shooting, empty-hands/handgun integration, and lots more. Drills to develop these skills are also included.

A physical DVD is also available for a nominal donation of $5.00 (to cover duplication and shipping), using the DVD order form available on the website.

Additional video programs available on the POSA website-also free of charge-include Disarming/Retention, and Edged Weapons Skills. A Simulation Instructor program will be available Q4 of 2005.

The Police Officers Safety Association is a 501 (c )(3) non-profit organization that offers free and low-cost advanced education and training to increase the safety and effectiveness of law enforcement officers.


----------

